# Wo ist die Tigraki-Insel



## vanBAT (27. Dezember 2009)

Das Titelthema sagft ja schon alles:
Ich suche die Tigraki-Insel.  Die dortige Werkstatt der Shugo ist ja "Geheim" und wird nicht auf der Karte dagestellt


----------



## Stancer (27. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist die in der oberen Zone irgendwo am Rand.

Schau für sowas am besten auf http://www.aiondatabase.com
Da findest du die Position von jedem NPC


----------



## Dufy (27. Dezember 2009)

Genau, auf aiondatabase steht eigentlich alles. Obere Abyss Eben links oben im "nichts".


----------



## Feuerwirbel (27. Dezember 2009)

naja dafür hätte man aber keinen Thread eröffnen müssen. Einfach in google eingeben und du hast es


----------



## Gumja (30. Dezember 2009)

Schon Scheisse, wenn man ein Spiel nicht mehr ohne "Hilfen" ausm Web spielen kann... oder?


----------



## Kizna (30. Dezember 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Schon Scheisse, wenn man ein Spiel nicht mehr ohne "Hilfen" ausm Web spielen kann... oder?



Sinn des Beitrages? Bzw. was machst du dann überhaupt auf Buffed? Die Seite wurde praktisch dafür gemacht um Leuten zu helfen die Fragen über ein Spiel haben.


----------



## Deadwool (30. Dezember 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Schon Scheisse, wenn man ein Spiel nicht mehr ohne "Hilfen" ausm Web spielen kann... oder?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feuerteufell (30. Dezember 2009)

Einmal kurz in Googel eingegeben und mehr als genug Treffer, sogar mit Detalierten Karten...


----------



## Gumja (30. Dezember 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Sinn des Beitrages? Bzw. was machst du dann überhaupt auf Buffed? Die Seite wurde praktisch dafür gemacht um Leuten zu helfen die Fragen über ein Spiel haben.


"Wo ist {insert Random Ort/NPC}" in einem Spiel zu fragen, in dem man einfach durch "SUCHEN" oder Questtexte lesen auch auf die Lösung kommen würde... ist was anderes als mal etwas tiefere Fragen zu stellen...
Die "Faulheit" der Leute in solchen MMOs auch noch zu unterstützen ist... naja fragwürdig... da das Ergebnis inzwischen im Web allgegenwärtig ist.
Kaum ein MMO(RPG) für dass es nicht schon lange vor Release die ersten Datenbanken mit Lösungsansätzen und Maps gibt, auf denen die Questnpcs markiert sind...
Einerseits beschweren sich viele Spieler darüber, dass es so wenig Queste gibt (alles ausser WoW hat prinzipiell zu wenig Queste)... andererseits macht sich kaum noch jemand die Mühe selbst zu suchen... Fragen ist einfacher... geht schneller und bringt... genau was bitte? Das "Glücksgefühl" etwas selbst heraus gefunden zu haben? Den Stolz eine gestellte Aufgabe selbst erfüllt zu haben?

Sorry...

Wer nicht blind durch die Gegend rennt in Aion... findet Poppy... findet Tutty... und findet auch irgendwann das Fossil... und die Tigraki Insel SIEHT man sogar, wenn man sich auf bestimmten Scherben im Abyss aufhält, auf die einen Quests führen...
Und selbst die "zweite" versteckte Insel könnte man mit ein klein wenig logischem Denkvermögen finden... denn wenn eine der "geheimen" Inseln im Norden ist... wo könnte dann vielleicht die zweite liegen?
*grübel*

Aber ich wette... Fragen is einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

